# Fin de contrat cdi parents déménage



## Dalila1977 (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour je ne sais pas quoi faire fin contat fratrie que me doivent les parents svp


----------



## booboo (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir , 
comment voulez vous qu'on vous réponde de manière précise avec si peu d'éléments .....


----------



## liline17 (21 Décembre 2022)

ils vous doivent vos salaires, vos documents de fin de contrat......


----------



## liline17 (21 Décembre 2022)

je sais ma réponse manque de précision, mais ce n'est pas moi qui a commencé


----------



## Sandrine2572 (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir

C est votre première fin de contrat ?


----------



## Dalila1977 (22 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour je sais qui doivent me donner mon recu de solde tout compte ainsi que mon salaire du mois . Je voulais savoir pour mes conges payes acquis et non pris comment on fait le calcul annee complete ( 10 pour cent du salaires brut de la mensualisation) . Et ils me doivent les 1/80 de tous mes salaires pour la prime… merci pour votre aide


----------



## B29 (22 Décembre 2022)

Il nous faut plus de détails sur votre contrat.
- date Début du contrat 
- date de vos vacances
- le nombre d'heures/semaines, etc....... .


----------



## Dalila1977 (22 Décembre 2022)

Avant je gardais laine en annee incomplete a partir de janvier 2021 et la Mon contrat a debute en annee complete par un avenant pour l’ainée en janvier 2022 en annee complete et pour le petit frere en septembre en annee complete . A partir de septembre annee complete pour les 2  le contrat est de 31 heures par semaines . Voici


----------



## Dalila1977 (22 Décembre 2022)

Si vous pouvez m’aider svp merci a vous


----------



## assmatzam (22 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Vous devez calculer les 2 contrats séparément l'un de l'autre

Pour le 1er
1er janvier au 31 décembre 2021 année incomplète
Depuis 1er janvier 2022
Année complète

Donc il faut calculer la régularisation de salaire pour la première période du contrat en année incomplète et voir si les parents vous doivent quelque chose 

Pour les CP comment avez vous procédez lorsque vous êtes passé d'une année incomplète à l'année complète ? 
Est ce que vous vous êtes fait payé fin décembre 2021 les CP acquis depuis le 1er juin 2021 ou les avez vous garder


----------



## Dalila1977 (22 Décembre 2022)

On a rien régulariser car elle etait parti en vacances donc j’étais en conge en plus donc rien demander . Mais pour maintenant je dois lui demander mes congés acquis .


----------



## assmatzam (22 Décembre 2022)

Euh oui et alors ????? 
Bah oui elle vous doit les CP acquis du 1er juin au 31 décembre 2021 sur le contrat en année incomplète 

Et ceux acquis depuis le 1er juin 2022

Comment avez vous procédé pour les conges sue bous avez pris depuis le 1er janvier 2022 soit depuis sue vous êtes en année complète 
Vous avez dexuit les jours pris ou votre, salaire à été maintenu


----------



## Dalila1977 (22 Décembre 2022)

jai pris 3 semaines en aout et la il me reste 2 semaines une semaine prochaine et lautre pas pris


----------



## assmatzam (23 Décembre 2022)

Non mais répondez moi aux questions en entier sinon ca va prendre 100 ans 

Je vous demande si vos semaines de congés non acquise ont été prises, par anticipation ou déduites


----------



## assmatzam (23 Décembre 2022)

On a obligation de prendre 5 semaines de congés par année de contrat

Mais pour un contrat en année complète qui débute le 1er janvier 2022
Vous devez prendre vos 5 semaines avant le 31 décembre 2022

Et tous vos congés ne seront pas acquis
Au 31 mai 2022 si vous avez travaillé sans interruption depuis le 1er janvier
Vous aurez acquis 13 jours ouvrables soit 2 semaines de congés payés

Vous posez 3 semaines de vacances au mois d'août
Il y a 1 semaine a déduire car vous n'avez acquis que 2 semaines

Vous reprenez 2 semaines en décembre 
Vos 2 semaines sont déduites car pas acquises 

Le contrat se termine le 31 décembre 
Votre employeur vous doit les CP acquis depuis le 1er juin 2022 jusqu'au 31 décembre 
Vous comprenez l'acquisition des cp ou pas du tout


----------



## Dalila1977 (23 Décembre 2022)

Non je ne comprends pas du tout . C’est pour cela que je demande merciiii


----------



## assmatzam (23 Décembre 2022)

Et est ce que vous avez compris maintenant avec l'explication


----------



## Dalila1977 (23 Décembre 2022)

Oui ca commence a rentre merci . Et mes conge acquis je me base a mon salaire brut et je prends 10 poiur cent ou comment je calcule svp


----------



## Dalila1977 (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour a tous je voulais savoir quand cest une fratrie la prime de 1/80 des salaires bruts si le petit frere je lai depuis juillet je peux lavoir aussi ou non merci


----------



## assmatzam (4 Janvier 2023)

L'ancienneté avec cet employeur s'apprécie à la signature du 1er contrat


----------



## assmatzam (4 Janvier 2023)

Non les 10% des salaires bruts perçus doivent être comparé avec la règle du maintien de salaire 

Mais tant que vous n'avez pas répondu à ma question sur la prise des congés et la rémunération que vous avez perçu je ne pourrai pas vous expliquer


----------



## Dalila1977 (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonsoir la je ne comprends plus rien j’ai commencé mon contrat janvier 2021 pour la soeur en annee complete jai pris 3 semaines de vacances les 3 dernieres semaines aout 2021 et une derniere semaine decembre 2021 . Et pour l’année 2022 jai pris 3 semaines en aout et une semaine en decembre 2022 . J’ai commence un contrat en annee complete avec le petit frere en septembre 2022 . Ma question est la suivante svp mon employeur déménage fin janvier je voulais savoir si jai droit a une indemnité de de mes conge du ou non . Merciiii


----------



## assmatzam (5 Janvier 2023)

Tout dépend de comment vous avez fait pour les congés

Je m'explique

contrat commence en janvier 2021 en annee complete
 Vous avez pris 3 semaines de vacances en aout 2021 et une semaine decembre 2021 .

Alors déjà il manque 1 semaine de vacances
Vous avez obligation de prendre 5 semaines de congés par année de contrat or vous n'en avez pris que 4

Ensuite
En commençant par exemple le 1er janvier 2021
Si pas d'absence
Au 31 mai 2021 vous n'avez acquis que 13 jours ouvrables de cp
Vous avez pris 3 semaines en aout donc  y a 1 semaine de congé non acquise que vous auriez du retirer de votre salaire

Ensuite
Fin décembre vous avez pris 1 semaine de congé qui la aussi n'était pas acquise donc qui aurait dû être déduite de votre salaire

2ème année de contrat
Vous avez pris 3 semaines en aout et une semaine en decembre 2022 .
La encore ce nedt pas bon
Il manque 1 semaine de congé
Fin mai 2022 vous avez acquis à la louche 29 jours ouvrables de cp

En août 2022
3 semaines de cp acquises et prises
Il vous reste 11 jours ouvrables

1 semaine en décembre 2022 acquises et prises
Il vous reste 5 jours ouvrables

Les CP acquis depuis le 1er juin 2022 sont à peu près de 20 jours ouvrables

Donc votre iccp au 31 janvier 2023 est de 25 jours ouvrables

Mais encore faut-il que vous ayez deduit les CP non acquis et pris en août et décembre 2021
Sinon ce sera beaucoup moins

Possible qu'il ne reste que 13 jours diccp


----------



## assmatzam (5 Janvier 2023)

C'est pourquoi je vous ai demandé à plusieurs reprises comment vous aviez fait lorsque vous avez pris vos congés

Je vous rappelle que l'acquisition des cp débute au 1er juin de chaque année et se termine le 31 mai de l'année suivante

Tant que le 31 mai n'est pas arrivé vos congés ne sont pas encore acquis
On dit qu'ils sont en cours d'acquisition
Si vous prenez 3 semaines en aout soit 18 jours ouvrables mais que vous n'avez acquis que 13 jours au 31 mai
Il y a forcément diminution de votre salaire car vous avez 5 jours ouvrables non acquis

En année complète le salaire est maintenu durant la pose des congés à condition qu'ils soient acquis
Si tous ne sont pas acquis on deduit dd son salaire les jours non acquis


----------



## assmatzam (5 Janvier 2023)

Pareil pour votre 2ème contrat commencé en septembre 2022

En décembre 2022 vous n'aviez pas encore de cp acquis
Car je vous rappelle que les CP ne dont acquis qu'au 31 mai 

Donc vous auriez du retirer votre semaine de votre salaire 

Je suppose que ça n'a pas été fait 

Donc au 31 janvier vous aurez acquis environ 12 jours ouvrables de cp si pas d'absence 
Mais en ayant pris 6 jours par anticipation en décembre 2022, votre iccp ne sera que de 6 jours ouvrables 

Vous comprenez mieux pourquoi si vous ne donnez pas toutes les informations nécessaires on ne peut pas vous répondre clairement


----------



## Dalila1977 (6 Janvier 2023)

Merci a vs je comprends mieux maintenant mais comment je fais je dous rembourser en jour ceux qui netait pas acquis en 2021 sachant que jai 3 enfant de moins de 16 ans ca compense pas le reste de mes cp 2 jours par enfant quand on a pas la totalite de co acquis merci mille fois pour toutes tes explications 👍🏻


----------



## Dalila1977 (6 Janvier 2023)

c bien 2 jours par enfant de moins de 16 ans ou 15 ans si on a pas acquis tous nos jours c est le cas pour le miens


----------

